# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Göteborgin raitiotiet

## Albert

Uusi ketju alkaa ikävällä uutisella.

2011-09-08.Spårvagnsolycka Göteborg. YouTube

----------


## Albert

M 25 vaunut ovat tulleet takaisin liikenteeseen. Raitiotiellä on vaunupula, kun
M 32 -vaunussa on "kaiken lisäksi" homeongelmakin. Taitaan kuitenkin olla kysymys vain kahdesta vaunusta.
http://www.postvagnen.com/forum/index.php?id=709139

----------


## JE

Sekä M25-vaunujen että vanhempien M23+S27-junien paluulla liikenteeseen on nyt spekuloitu, kun M32-matalalattiavaunujen ongelmat ovat räjähtäneet käsiin. Linjaliikenteessä mitään näistä vanhemmista sarjoista ei ole nähty, mutta M25-vaunut ovat todella palanneet arkikäyttöön - nimittäin kouluvaunuina, jollaisiksi linjaliikenteen sarjojen vaunuja ei nyt riitä. Kahdessa M25-vaunussa on ruotsalaistietojen mukaan myös lippujen leimauslaitteet ym. välineistö, jotta myös linjaliikenne onnistuisi.

M32-sarjaa ovat vaivanneet lukuisat ongelmat. Kiinteätelinen modulaarinen rakenne on tarkoittanut radan ja pyörien masentavan nopeaa kulumista, kuten eräissä muissakin vastaavanrakenteisia vaunuja käyttävissä kaupungeissa. Nyt vaunuista peräti 38 seisoo ruosteongelman vuoksi. Vaunujen rakenteisiin on kertynyt vettä, joten myös tuo Albertin mainitsema homeongelma kuullostaa luontevalta jatkolta.

Alun perin M32-sarja oli tarkoitettu M28-sarjan telivaunujen korvaajiksi. Liikennemäärien lisäännyttyä ja näiden ongelmien myöt M28-vaunuja ei kuitenkaan ole poistettu vuosiin ensimmäistäkään, ja yksi pahoin onnettomuudessa kolaroinut vaunukin on palautettu ajoon (ja M25, M28-sarjan edeltäjä, on siis sekin taas rivissä muutoinkin kuin tilausajovaunuina). Nyt valmisteilla on uuden M33-sarjan hankinta, näillä vaunuilla olisi vihdoin tarkoitus korvata ainakin M28-sarja. Saapa nähdä, meneekö nauloiksi ensin kuitenkin M32-vaunut. Romutusvuorossahan on kalustosta aina ne, jotka eniten ovat romua jo valmiiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> M32-sarjaa ovat vaivanneet lukuisat ongelmat. Kiinteätelinen modulaarinen rakenne on tarkoittanut radan ja pyörien masentavan nopeaa kulumista, kuten eräissä muissakin vastaavanrakenteisia vaunuja käyttävissä kaupungeissa. Nyt vaunuista peräti 38 seisoo ruosteongelman vuoksi. Vaunujen rakenteisiin on kertynyt vettä, joten myös tuo Albertin mainitsema homeongelma kuullostaa luontevalta jatkolta.


Kiinteätelisen moninivelvaunun ongelmat on tunnustettu Euroopassa jo yleisesti. Ratkaisuna näyttää olevan saada kiinteään teliin sen verran joustavuutta, että pyörien ja radan kuluminen saadaan siedettävälle tasolle. Se taso on kuitenkin enemmän kuin kääntyvätelisissä telivaunuissa.

Kondenssivesi on ongelma, jonka voi sanoa olevan todellinen pohjoismainen erityisolosuhde. Ja etelän vaununtekijöille jotakuinkin vieras asia. Meillä se on tuttu, ja uudessa vaunuhankinnassa osattiin vaatia ratkaisut, joilla kondenssiongelma vältetään. Kiinnostavaa on nähdä, kuinka Stadlerin Variobahnit menestyvät Bergenissä, jossa ilmankosteutta riittää vielä enemmän kuin etelämpänä Atlantin rannalla Göteborgissa.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Kiinteätelisen moninivelvaunun ongelmat on tunnustettu Euroopassa jo yleisesti. Ratkaisuna näyttää olevan saada kiinteään teliin sen verran joustavuutta, että pyörien ja radan kuluminen saadaan siedettävälle tasolle. Se taso on kuitenkin enemmän kuin kääntyvätelisissä telivaunuissa.
> 
> Kondenssivesi on ongelma, jonka voi sanoa olevan todellinen pohjoismainen erityisolosuhde. Ja etelän vaununtekijöille jotakuinkin vieras asia. Meillä se on tuttu, ja uudessa vaunuhankinnassa osattiin vaatia ratkaisut, joilla kondenssiongelma vältetään. Kiinnostavaa on nähdä, kuinka Stadlerin Variobahnit menestyvät Bergenissä, jossa ilmankosteutta riittää vielä enemmän kuin etelämpänä Atlantin rannalla Göteborgissa.
> 
> Antero


Tuo joustavuusratkaisu on kiistatta yleistymässä, kun jo kaksi keskeisimmistä valmistajista (Bombardier/Flexity ja Stadler/Vario) ovat sen malleihinsa omaksuneet. Rohkenen silti väittää, että kokonaan toisentyyppiset rakenteet ovat myös yleistymässä. Entistä useammat kaupungit haluavat nimenomaan kääntyvätelisiä vaunuja, ja MAN-nivelvaunusta Siemensin perimä teliratkaisu on sekin tavallaan saanut Combino Supran ja Avenion myötä toisen tulemisen. Pohjoismaissa M32 ja Bergenin Vario-sarja saattavat hyvin jäädä viimeisiksi kiinteätelisiksi matalalattiavaunujen hankinnoiksi. Helsinki, Tukholma ja Norrköping ovat kaikki hankkineet viime vuosina kääntyvätelivaunuja, ja sellaisiin on valinta kallistumassa Oslossakin.

----------


## late-

> MAN-nivelvaunusta Siemensin perimä teliratkaisu on sekin tavallaan saanut Combino Supran ja Avenion myötä toisen tulemisen.


Solariksen Traminoakin on ensimmäisten kauppojen jälkeen myyty tältä pohjalta. Vaunun nimeä ei siis muutettu, mutta perusrakenne muutettiin.

----------


## JE

Aivan totta, ja Jenan vaunujen toimituksen pitäisi olla jo tänä vuonna. Solarista en tullut edes ajatelleeksi, kun ovat tähän saakka olleet verrattain marginaalinen valmistaja. Uskallan kuitenkin ennustaa, että markkinaosuus tulee kasvamaan. Kiinteätelisellä Solaris Traminolla tuli matkustettua Poznanissa 2011, sanoisin että sekin versio on ajo-ominaisuuksiltaan parempi kuin jotkin kilpailijansa.

----------


## Lassiivi

Göteborgs Spårvägar näyttää vihdoin saaneen liikkeelle uuden raitiovaunusarjan kilpailutuksen. Tämä alkoi viime viikolla, kun maanantaina julkaistiin hankintailmoitus 40 uudesta raitiovaunusta. Edellinen, viime vuoden puolella liikkeelle laitettu hankintailmoitus meni puihin, kun useat valmistajat valittivat kohtuuttoman kalliista pankkitakuuvaatimuksista, josta syystä GS justeerasi hankintailmoitusta ja nyt se on uudestaan ulkona. 

Tarkoitus on siis saada 40 vaunua korvaamaan vanhemmat, edelleen päivittäisessä käytössä olevat M28- ja M29-vaunut. Tai tuleeko nämä uudet korvaamaan osan M32 (Ansaldobreda Sirio)-vaunuista, se jää nähtäväksi.  :Laughing:  Göteborgs Spårvägar vaatii että hankittavaa vaunua on käytössä/liikenteessä vähintään kuusi kappaletta 1.2.2014 ja yksi vaunu pitää saada koeajoon Göteborgiin keväällä 2015 ennen kuin sopimus lopullisesti allekirjoitetaan. Tarkoitus on siis päästä sopimukseen kesällä 2015 siitä, mitä vaunua Göteborgiin hankitaan. Ensimmäinen sarjavaunu valmistuisi siten 2017 ja koko 40 vaunun sarja olisi liikenteessä kesällä 2019. 

http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1....kors-innan-kop

Paikallinen Göteborgs-Posten spekuloi paremmin viime viikolla painetussa lehdessä mahdollisia vaunuja, joita Göteborgiin voitaisiin hankkia. Netistä löytyvässä artikkelissa on kuitenkin kuvia tutuista vaunuista.

http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1....tt-valja-bland

Pari päivää myöhemmin kuvaan astui Transtech joka pitää uutta hankintailmoitusta kohtuuttomana. Transtech voisi "rakentaa vaunut juuri kuten Göteborg ne haluaa", mutta yhtiö ei täytä vaatimusta tuosta kuuden vaunun liikenteessä olosta. Samassa artikkelissa todetaan myös, että SL:lle tulevat CAF:n vaunut eivät sovi Göteborgin raitioverkkoon keskustan tiukkojen kurvien takia. GS:n suunnittelupäällikön mukaan CAF:n vaunuja voitaisiin Götessä käyttää vain Angeredsbananilla.

http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1....orgs-sparvagar

Muutoin oikeusprosessi Göteborgin kaupungin (Göteborgs Spårvägar) ja Ansaldobredan kanssa jatkuu samalla kuin 30 yhteensä 65 Siriosta on poissa liikenteestä (viime viikon tieto). Tapaus menee nyt välimiesoikeuteen jossa hommaan on tarkoitus saada vihdoin ratkaisu, ts. kumpi osapuoli on vastuullinen maksamaan tämän epäonnisen M32-sarjan kattavat korjaustyöt (kustannuksia tulee niin väliaikaisesta ruostesaneerauksesta kuin myöhemmin tehtävästä kattavammasta saneerauksesta).

http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1....till-skiljedom

Yritän päivitellä uutisia Göteborgin raitioteiltä niin paljon kuin ehdin ja kun sattuu silmiin osumaan, kun täällä kaupungissa nykyään asustelen.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pari päivää myöhemmin kuvaan astui Transtech joka pitää uutta hankintailmoitusta kohtuuttomana. Transtech voisi "rakentaa vaunut juuri kuten Göteborg ne haluaa", mutta yhtiö ei täytä vaatimusta tuosta kuuden vaunun liikenteessä olosta.


Minusta GS on kaivanut itselleen kuopan. Meillä oli suunnilleen sama ongelma modulivaunun kanssa kuin heillä. Eli ostivat sellaisen vaunun, joita on maailma pullollaan, mutta niiden kanssa oli ja tuli vaikeuksia vähän kaikkialla. Uusissa järjestelmissä moninivelvaunut näyttävät toimivan, ainakin niihin tehtyjen rakenteellisten parannusten jälkeen. Eli siis toisen polven moninivelvaunut, joissa on todelliset akselilliset pyöräkerrat ja telillä edes parin asteen kiertymävara. Mutta vanhojen verkkojen tarpeisiin tarvitaan suurempia muutoksia. Kuten Simenesin Combino Plus / Avenio tai Articin tapaiset vaunut, joita isotkin valmistajat ovat tehneet vanhoille verkoille.

GS:n ehto tarkoittaa, että kaikki moninivelvaunut kelpaavat tarjoukseen. Mutta kellään ei ole pitkää ja luotettavaa kokemusta vanhojen verkkojen vaativista oloista Articin tapaisista vaunuista. Ne suljetaan kisasta pois, vaikka ne on suunniteltu juuri ratkaisuksi moninivelvaunujen ongelmiin vanhoille verkoille.

Ymmärrän GS:n ratkaisua sikäli, että paineet ovat suuret siitä, että ei tilata toista ongelmallista vaunusarjaa. Maallikolle tulee silloin mieleen, että asetetaan ehdoksi, että tiedetään, ettei vaunu ole susi. Mutta samalla suljetaan uusin tekniikka ja uusimmat sekä mahdollisesti parhaat ratkaisut pois.

Transtechin kohdalla tulee mieleen historia siitä, että GS olisi halunnut ostaa 35 vuotta sitten Valmetilta Nr-vaunuja, mutta Asea pani hanttiin ja lobbasi GS:lle omat vaununsa, joilla käynnistivät raitiovaunutuotannon pitkän tauon jälkeen. Taas olisi hyvä vaunu ostettavissa Suomesta, mutta ei voi.

Rehellisesti sanottuna tietenkin on niin, että eihän edes ensimmäiset Articit ole vielä vastaanotettu ja päivittäisessä liikenteessä. Mutta se on jo tiedossa, että moninivelvaunujen lujuus- ja kulumisongelmia ei Articissa ole. Vastapainoksi kuitenkin monista muista koetuista vaunumalleista on tiedossa huonot kokemukset, joita ei poista se, että niitä on ollut enemmän kuin kuusi vaunua käytössä ennen helmikuuta 2014.

Antero

----------


## JE

Näin on. Tämä on vähän sama kuin jos valittaisiin kehittyvään maahan uutta tiedonsiirtojärjestelmää. Valokaapeli ei kelpaisi, koska siitä ei ole riittävän pitkältä ajalta kokemusta, joten olisi valittava lennätin. Göteborg on toisaalta tavalla tai toisella pilannut kaikki ratikkahankintansa 1960-luvulta lähtien, joten tuskin on suuri yllätys että heidän oli pilattava myös nyt: M25, M28 ja M29 olivat varsin perinteisiä telivaunuja samaan aikaan kun muu Eurooppa hankki nivelvaunuja. M21 oli teknisesti keskinkertainen verrattuna kauppapoliittisista syistä epäkelpoon suomalaisvaunuun. M32 taas on moninivelvaunu. Ja nyt hankintaehdot rankkaavat ulos rakenteellisesti onnistuneen Articin sekä sen vastaavat kilpailijat, mm. Pesan kääntyvätelivaunun.

Uudishankinnalla korvataan sarja M28 (60 vaunua). Viimeinen telivaunusarja M29 (58 vaunua) jää sen sijaan näillä näkymin vielä ajoon, kunnes uudishankinnan optioita realisoidaan. Tai hankitaan taas erityyppisiä vaunuja, kun jo nyt tiedämme että M33-hankinta menee tavalla tai toisella metsään.

----------


## Lassiivi

No, toisaalta hankintamenettely on vasta alkanut, joten ehkei vielä kannata manata lopputulosta. Hyvä puolihan tuossa on se, että hankittavaa vaunua halutaan koeajaa keväällä (artikkelista sai käsityksen että kevättalvella, jotta pääsee vähän kokeilemaan paikallisia talviolosuhteita). Ja tämä koeajo tapahtuu siis ennen kuin varsinainen hankinta sinetöidään kesällä.

Tietysti onhan tuo surkeaa Transtechin kannalta, että tämän yhden vaatimuksen takia eivät pääse mukaan tarjousmenettelyyn. Toivotaan kuitenkin, että Göteborg saa hyvät uudet vaunut liikenteeseen surullisen M32-hankinnan jälkeen  :Smile: 

Niin, tosiaan M28 on ensimmäisenä poistovuorossa. Ja hyvä niin, onhan tuo vaunusarja jo aikaa nähnyt. Sisätilat ovat aika kulahtaneen oloiset, verrattuna M29-sarjaan tässä vaunussa ei ole esim. elektronista pysäkkinäyttöä sisällä (en tosin ole varma josko tästä on muutama vaunu poikkeuksena) ja eipä nuo "knuffiovet" ole enää missään nimessä osa modernia kaupunkiliikennettä. Aika aikaansa kutakin, sanoisin.

M31-vaunut ovat teknisesti ehkä jokseenkin keskinkertaisia (en tunne niiden tekniikkaa niin tarkasti että voisin sen enempää ottaa kantaa), mutta vaunujahan käytetään saneerauksessa Thekissä jossa mm. niiden elektroniikka uusitaan (en tästäkään tiedä sen tarkemmin) ja muutakin pientä fiksausta, mm. matkustamon lattia. Näillä toimenpiteillähän vaunuille saadaan lisää elinikää, muistelenkohan ihan väärin jos puhe oli ainakin noin 20 vuodesta.

----------


## late-

> M32 taas on moninivelvaunu. Ja nyt hankintaehdot rankkaavat ulos rakenteellisesti onnistuneen Articin sekä sen vastaavat kilpailijat, mm. Pesan kääntyvätelivaunun.


Göteborgin verkko on kuitenkin sen verran helpompi kuin Helsingin, että moninivelvaunullakin todennäköisesti voidaan pärjätä, vaikka lopputulos onkin lähes varmasti kääntyvätelistä vaunua heikompi. Esimerkiksi Bombardierin Flexity 2 tai CAF:n Urbos 3 varmaankin toimisivat. Jopa Stadlerin virittelemä Variobahn saattaisi toimia, mutta sellaista riskiä en ottaisi. Siemensin Avenio GTxN-tyyppisenä vaununa varmaankin toimisi myös, mutta on ilmeisesti kallis hankkia. Hankintaehtokaan ei taida täyttyä, ellei München ole saanu kuutta uutta vaunua ajoon tämän kuun aikana. Skodan 15T voi myös olla vahva ehdokas, mutta halpa ei sekään ole. Skoda saattaakin päätyä tarjoamaan moninivelvaunua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietysti onhan tuo surkeaa Transtechin kannalta, että tämän yhden vaatimuksen takia eivät pääse mukaan tarjousmenettelyyn. Toivotaan kuitenkin, että Göteborg saa hyvät uudet vaunut liikenteeseen surullisen M32-hankinnan jälkeen


Transtechin tuskin kannattaisi tarjota Helsingin Arctic tyyppisiä vaunuja Göteborgiin koska siellä vaunut ovat sekä leveämpiä että pidempiä ja raideleveys tietenkin toinen, eli ihan toisenlaista kalustoa sinne halutaan kai? Joku huomattavasti yksinkertaisempi ratkaisu toimisi, siellä voitaisiin melkein ajaa metrovaunuilla jos laiturit olisivat korkeat  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Transtechin tuskin kannattaisi tarjota Helsingin Arctic tyyppisiä vaunuja Göteborgiin koska siellä vaunut ovat sekä leveämpiä että pidempiä ja raideleveys tietenkin toinen, eli ihan toisenlaista kalustoa sinne halutaan kai?


No eipä tietenkään metrin raideleveyden vaunua tarjota 1435 mm:n verkolle...  :Wink:  Eikä 2,4 metriä leveätä 2,65 leveään ympäristöön. Mutta kaikki vaunumallit ovat nykyään sellaisia, että niitä saa eri leveydellä ja pituudella. Myös Articeja.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Transtechin tuskin kannattaisi tarjota Helsingin Arctic tyyppisiä vaunuja Göteborgiin koska siellä vaunut ovat sekä leveämpiä että pidempiä ja raideleveys tietenkin toinen


Nimenomaan Articin tyyppisiä vaunuja kannattaa tarjota käytännössä mille tahansa vanhalle ratikkakaupungille. Vanhoissa ratikkakaupungeissa kun on lähes kaikissa tapauksissa sellaisia ratoja, joille moduulivaunu sopii huonosti: tiukkoja kaarteita, jyrkkiä mäkiä ja niiden yhdistelmiäkin. Helsingissä niitä on poikkeuksellisen paljon, mutta muuallakaan ne eivät ole harvinaisia.

Se, että raideleveys ja vaununleveys vaihtelevat, on lopulta vain pieni detalji. Keskeistä on Articin rakenne, jossa yhdistyy kaksitelinen keskiosa kahteen yksiteliseen päätyyn, kaikki telit ovat kääntyviä ja lattia on kauttaaltaan matala. Perusratkaisu ei muutu, vaikka raideleveys tai vaununleveys muuttuvat. Eniten perusratkaisu muuttuu, jos vaunun pitää olla oleellisesti nykyistä pidempi. Mutta muutaman metrin pidennys onnistuu kyllä, Göteborgissa kun minimikaarresädevaatimus ei ole meikäläinen 15.

Transtechilla on jo luonnosteltu vaunua eri raide- ja korileveyksille. Muutokset ovat luonteeltaan pääosin kosmeettisia, eli niihin ei liity varsinaisia teknisiä haasteita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, että raideleveys ja vaununleveys vaihtelevat, on lopulta vain pieni detalji. Keskeistä on Articin rakenne, jossa yhdistyy kaksitelinen keskiosa kahteen yksiteliseen päätyyn, kaikki telit ovat kääntyviä ja lattia on kauttaaltaan matala. Perusratkaisu ei muutu, vaikka raideleveys tai vaununleveys muuttuvat. Eniten perusratkaisu muuttuu, jos vaunun pitää olla oleellisesti nykyistä pidempi. Mutta muutaman metrin pidennys onnistuu kyllä, Göteborgissa kun minimikaarresädevaatimus ei ole meikäläinen 15.


Tarkoitin sillä että koska Helsingin Articissa moottorit ovat pyöräkohtaisia ja saatu mahtumaan telin ja korin väliin, niin toimiiko sellainen viritys leveämmällä raideleveydellä vai pitääkö moottoreiden olla telien sisällä jollon lattia ei olisi telien kohdalla matala? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitin sillä että koska Helsingin Articissa moottorit ovat pyöräkohtaisia ja saatu mahtumaan telin ja korin väliin, niin toimiiko sellainen viritys leveämmällä raideleveydellä vai pitääkö moottoreiden olla telien sisällä jollon lattia ei olisi telien kohdalla matala?


Ihan hyvä huomio. HKL:n Articissa raideleveyden ja kynnysleveyden välissä on 650 mm. Vastaava mitta Göterborgissa ja muualla normaaliraideleveydellä ja 2,65 m leveillä koreilla on 607,5 mm. Eroa on siis 42,5 mm.

Articissa telisivu on pyörien ulkopuolella, joten 650 mm:n tilaan pitää mahtua sekä telisivu että moottori+vaihteisto+jarru. 1435 mm:n teli voidaan tehdä myös niin päin, että telisivut ovatkin pyörien sisäpuolella. Tällöin telisivujen sisäpuolelle jää vapaata tilaa 1055 mm. Articissa on vapaata tilaa pyörien välissä 920 mm. Kun leveä teli on tehty näin päin, pyörien ulkopuolelle jää vapaata tilaa 482,5 mm. Kun tähän ei tarvitse mahtua telisivua, moottori+vaihteisto+jarru voivat olla isommat kuin Articissa tai ylipäätän 1000 mm:n vaunussa.

Tähän liittyvänä tietona voi kertoa Düwagin telistä, jollainen on Nr-vaunuissakin. Meillä 1000 mm:n telissä on pyörät telisivujen sisäpuolella. Siellä, missä on normaaliraiteisia Düwagin vaunuja, pyörät ovat telisivujen ulkopuolella. Telirunko on periaatteessa sama molemmissa. Ero on vain pyöräkerroissa.




> Eniten perusratkaisu muuttuu, jos vaunun pitää olla oleellisesti nykyistä pidempi. Mutta muutaman metrin pidennys onnistuu kyllä, Göteborgissa kun minimikaarresädevaatimus ei ole meikäläinen 15.


HKL:n vireillä oleva patenttihakemus on ratkaisu juuri vaunun pidentämiseen. Patentin mukaisella nivelosalla saadaan nivelen alla oleva teli kiertymään vapaasti, kuten korkealattiaisissa nivelvaunuissa. Nykyisten matalalattiaisten nivelvaunujen ongelma on ollut, että nivelosassa on kaksi niveltappia ja kiinteä eli kiertymätön teli. Patentin mukaisia niveliä voi olla periaatteessa rajattomasti ja nivelen alla olevat telit voivat olla myös vetäviä telejä. Se on tarpeen vaunun pidentyessä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Articissa telisivu on pyörien ulkopuolella, joten 650 mm:n tilaan pitää mahtua sekä telisivu että moottori+vaihteisto+jarru. 1435 mm:n teli voidaan tehdä myös niin päin, että telisivut ovatkin pyörien sisäpuolella. Tällöin telisivujen sisäpuolelle jää vapaata tilaa 1055 mm. Articissa on vapaata tilaa pyörien välissä 920 mm. Kun leveä teli on tehty näin päin, pyörien ulkopuolelle jää vapaata tilaa 482,5 mm. Kun tähän ei tarvitse mahtua telisivua, moottori+vaihteisto+jarru voivat olla isommat kuin Articissa tai ylipäätän 1000 mm:n vaunussa.


Olen ymmärtänyt että helsinkiläisessä Articissa on istuinten alla tilaa pyörile + moottoreille jotka ovat siis pyörien ulkopuolella, mutta niten kävisi leveä/normaaliraideversiossa jossa moottori olisi pyörien välissä ja telikehyksen sisäpuolella? Joudutaanko käytävän lattiaa korottamaan aina moottoroidun telin kohdalla? Miten muiden valmistajien vaunuissa se on ratkaistu? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Olen ymmärtänyt että helsinkiläisessä Articissa on istuinten alla tilaa pyörile + moottoreille jotka ovat siis pyörien ulkopuolella, mutta miten kävisi leveä/normaaliraideversiossa, jossa moottori olisi pyörien välissä ja telikehyksen sisäpuolella? Joudutaanko käytävän lattiaa korottamaan aina moottoroidun telin kohdalla? Miten muiden valmistajien vaunuissa se on ratkaistu? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Eikös Artic-moottoreita ole vain 1 kpl/akseli.

----------


## JE

> Göteborgin verkko on kuitenkin sen verran helpompi kuin Helsingin, että moninivelvaunullakin todennäköisesti voidaan pärjätä, vaikka lopputulos onkin lähes varmasti kääntyvätelistä vaunua heikompi. Esimerkiksi Bombardierin Flexity 2 tai CAF:n Urbos 3 varmaankin toimisivat. Jopa Stadlerin virittelemä Variobahn saattaisi toimia, mutta sellaista riskiä en ottaisi. Siemensin Avenio GTxN-tyyppisenä vaununa varmaankin toimisi myös, mutta on ilmeisesti kallis hankkia. Hankintaehtokaan ei taida täyttyä, ellei München ole saanu kuutta uutta vaunua ajoon tämän kuun aikana. Skodan 15T voi myös olla vahva ehdokas, mutta halpa ei sekään ole. Skoda saattaakin päätyä tarjoamaan moninivelvaunua.


Totta kai moninivelvaunullakin pärjää, Helsingin haasteellisuusastetta verkosto Göteborgissa ei ole: mäkisyys on paljon vähäisempää ja linjaston luonne on toinen. Mutta ei silti muuta minnekään sitä, että moninivelvaunu on perusluonteeltaan menneisyyden ratkaisu. Göteborgissa oli jo 1920-luvulla käytössä pohjoismaiden ensimmäiset nivelvaunut (mallia kaksi huonetta ja keittiö), ja niistäkin haluttiin varsin varhain eroon. Miksi ihmeessä, jos rakenteella ei olisi Göteborgin oloissa ollut jotakin ratkaisevaa haittaa verrattuna kääntyvätelisiin vaunuihin?

Avenio-toimitukset Müncheniin ovat jo käynnissä, mutta kaupallisessa ajossa vaunuja ei vielä ole, eikä kuutta missään tapauksessa saada tämän kuun aikana ajoon. Mainitsemasi ehto sulkee siten Avenion pois, ellei ehtoja venytetä sen verran, että Almadan ja Budapestin Combino Suprat luettaisiin samaksi vaunutyypiksi Avenion kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös Artic-moottoreita ole vain 1 kpl/akseli.


Kyllä. Moottori on telin ulkopuolella akseleiden välissä. Moottori käyttää yhtä akselia vaihdelaatikon kautta, toisen akselin päässä on levyjarru. Sama ristikkäin toisella puolella. Kuva telistä löytyy tältä SRS:n sivulta. Vaihdelaatikko oikealla, levyjarru vasemmalla. Moottori välissä.

Moottori voi olla pyörien välissä vain korkealattiaisissa vaunuissa. Kuten on Nr-vaunuissa.

Antero

----------


## Lassiivi

Menee ehkä hiukan aiheen (Göteborgin raitiotiet) ohi, mutta koskettaa raitioteitäkin kuitenkin. Mark Isitt on kirjoittanut kolmiosaisen artikkelisarjan Göteborgin joukkoliikenteestä Göteborgs-Posteniin. Kaksi osaa on jo julkaistu, viimeinen odottaa julkaisemistaan. Raitioteiden lisäksi Isitt käsittelee aika romanttisesti Göteborgiin viime vuosisadalla suunniteltua tunnelbanaa sekä esittää aika kärkevää kritiikkiä suunniteltua Västlänken -hanketta kohtaan, jota voisi verrata Helsinkiin suunniteltuun Pisara-rataan, jossa tarkoitus on ajattaa Göteborgin pendeltåg-liikenne tunneliin ja rakentaa kaksi uutta asemaa (tai oikeastaan kai kolme, jos Göteborg C:n muutokset lasketaan mukaan), yksi jo nykyisin liikenteen solmukohtana toimivalle Korsvägenille ja toinen Hagaan, lähelle Hagakyrkania ja Handelshögskolania. 

Mutta Göteborgin raitioteille ja Västlänkenille kirjoittajalla ei näytä riittävän ymmärrystä. Se näistä artikkeleista paistaa selvästi läpi. Ilmeisesti tämä on nyt jonkunlainen vastaisku kirjoittajalta, kun esimerkiksi Kringen -hankkeen toinen etappi on nyt rakentamisenkin osalta vauhdissa (suorempi raitiotieyhteys eteläisen jokirannan kautta Järntorgetilta Brunnsparkenille). Myös Västlänken on ollut yksi kuluneen syksyn ja alkaneen vuoden kuumimpia infrastruktuurihankkeita koko Länsi-Ruotsissa ja on ollut paljon esillä julkisessa keskustelussa.

Linkitän sarjan kolmannen osan tälle foorumille heti, kun se julkaistaan GP:ssä.

Osa 1: Tunnelbanan som kom av sig
Osa 2: GP:s Mark Isitt kör spårvagn - samma hastighet som 1902

----------


## Lassiivi

Tänään on ollut jännittävä ja tapahtumarikas päivä italialaisten vaunujen osalta. Oikeus näyttää voittavan, vihdoinkin? Pelko välismiesoikeudesta näyttää pehmittäneen AnsaldoBredaa, joka on alustavasti hyväksynyt sopimuksen, jossa kaikki 65 luovutettua M32-sarjan vaunua saneerataan. Tarkoitus on siis saneerata pois ruostevauriot vaunuista, antaa niille kunnolliset ruostesuojaukset sekä luoda kunnollinen ja kestävä kantava rakenne vaunulle. AnsaldoBreda toteuttaa korjaukset ja Göteborgs Spårvägar valvoo toteutettavien korjausten laatua (toivon mukaan!). Kustannuksista suuri osa valahtaisi AnsaldoBredan harteille, joskin osa neuvotteluista on vielä kesken. Göteborgin kaupunginhallitus käsittelee nyt ehdotettua sopimusta ensi viikolla tai sitä seuraavalla viikolla. 

Ja tämä alustava sopu julkaistiin juuri tänään, kun Göteborgin kaupungin tilintarkastustoimiston (stadsrevision) raportti vaunuista valmistui. Raportin mukaan italialaiset vaunut tilattiin hyvässä uskossa, mutta luovutetut vaunut olivat lopulta rakenteellisesti aivan muuta kuin mitä odotettiin. Lisäksi koko tilausprosessissa on ollut liian monta osallista (mm. Göteborgin kaupunki, Göteborgs Spårvägar, Västtrafik ja Västra Götalandsregionen eli Länsi-Götanmaan maakäräjät) ja tämä on hankaloittanut projektin koordinointia. Nyt nämä osalliset aiotaan kasata yhteisen katon alle, jotta projektiin saadaan vauhtia. Näyttää myös kuitenkin siltä, että AnsaldoBredalla aletaan olemaan jo huolissaan...

Nya turer om italienska spårvagnar
"Spårvagnarna fuskbyggen"
Rostskadorna tar flera år att reparera

----------


## Lassiivi

Tänään ilmestyi viimeinen osa Mark Isittin kolmiosaisesta joukkoliikennettä käsittelevästä artikkelisarjasta, josta kaksi aiempaa linkkasin jo pari viestiä aikaisemmin. Viimeinen osa kulminoituu lähes yksinomaan kritisoimaan suunniteltua Västlänkeniä.

On tietysti relevantti kysymys, pitäisikö ruuhkamaksusta saadut tuotot käyttää oikeasti Göteborgin kaupunkialueen hyödyksi (esim. raitiotieverkon kehittämiseen), kun suurin osa maksajistakin on Göteborgin seudulta... Sen sijaan pendeltågiin sijoitettavat rahat palvelevat lähes yksinomaan pendeltågien käyttäjiä, esimerkiksi Alingsåsissa tai Kungsbackassa asuvia. No, vaaleissa asia taidettaneen viimeistään ratkaista, sillä göteborgilaiset pääsevät ensi syksyn eduskunta-/maakäräjä-/kaupunginvaltuustovaaleissa äänestämään samalla myös siitä, pitäisikö ruuhkamaksut Göteborgissa säilyttää. Äänestys tosin on vain neuvoa-antava, mutta sillä lienee kuitenkin suurta merkitystä, kun asiasta on ollut kova keskustelu täällä Göteborgin seudulla siitä alkaen, kun ruuhkamaksu on ollut voimassa (vuoden 2013 alusta).

Gärna trängselskatt, men ingen Västlänk

----------


## JE

Emoyhtiöhän (Finmeccanica) yrittää epätoivoisesti myydä Ansaldobredaa ulos. Yhtiössä olisi oltava edes jotain arvoa ja potentiaalia jäljellä, jotta menisi kaupaksi, toisaalta pitkittyvät ja yhtiötä väärällä tavalla julkisuudessa pitävät oikeusjutut ovat saatava nopeasti pois päiväjärjestyksestä myyntiponnisteluja häiritsemästä. Mutta helppoa ei myynnistä missään tapauksessa tule.

Pohjois-Euroopassa raitiovaunuja on myyty

- Osloon (toimitettu 1990/2000-luvuilla 12 tonnia ylipainoisina, hirvittävän energiasyöppöinä ja vuosia myöhässä),
- Göteborgiin (ruoste- ja rakenneongelmat),
- Birminghamiin (toimitus 1999, vaunujen sähkötekniikka katastrofaalista, vaunujen poisto meneillään paraikaa) ja
- Manchesteriin (toimitus 1990-luvun alussa, vaunujen ennenaikainen poisto menossa teknisten vaikeuksien vuoksi).

Eli neljä kaupunkia asiakkaina 1990-luvulta alkaen pohjoismaissa ja Brittein saarilla, joista Göteborgin kauppa menestynein, koska siellä vaunuja ei olla korvaamassa pois. 

Rautatiepuolella tuotteita Alppien pohjoispuoliseen maailmaan ovat

- Alankomaiden NS:n ja Belgian NMBS/SNCB:n Fyra-junat (kauppa mitätöitiin neljä kuukautta käyttöönoton jälkeen, ja käyttöönottokin myöhästyi teknisten ongelmien vuoksi),
- Tanskan IC2/IC4-junat (toimitus toteutui noin kymmenen vuotta myöhässä, tekniset ongelmat valtavat mm. moniajoon liittyen. Viimeisten junien toimitus 2013, kaluston korvaamista valmistellaan jo - tämä on siis se sarja josta yhden junan valmistaja toimitti Muammar Gaddafille Libyaan lahjana Berlusconilta - Tanskan DSB:lle heidän tilaamansa ja maksamansa junan kohtalo selvisi lopulta google mapsin kautta, saivat sentään rahat takaisin)
- Norjan tyypin 72 lähijunat (toimitukset myöhästyivät pahasti teknisten ongelmien vuoksi, mutta nämä junat sentään toimivat nykyisin)

Aikamoinen track record yhdelle firmalle. Kannattaa valita aina hinnaltaan halvin, sillä tavalla saa laatua.

----------


## hmikko

> tämä on siis se sarja josta yhden junan valmistaja toimitti Muammar Gaddafille Libyaan lahjana Berlusconilta - Tanskan DSB:lle heidän tilaamansa ja maksamansa junan kohtalo selvisi lopulta google mapsin kautta, saivat sentään rahat takaisin)


 :Shocked: 

Totuus on tarua ihmeellisempi... En ollut tuommoisesta kuullutkaan. Kööpenhaminan metrojunat ovat myös AnsaldoBredalta, ja niitä on myyty useaan muuhunkin kaupunkiin. En ole kuullut suurista teknisistä ongelmista muuten, kuin että kunnianhimoisia vuorovälejä ei saatu Köpiksessä toimimaan automaattiajossa pitkään aikaan liikennöinnin alettua, mutta vika ei liennyt junassa sinänsä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Sinänsä tuo AnsaldoBreda Driveless Metro ei ole yhtään huono referenssi, kun vertaa noihin muihin aiemmin mainittuihin. Joku sellainen kaupunki kuin Helsinki olisi hyvinkin voinut tulla juuri tämän firman huijaa... asiakkaaksi Siemensin sijaan.

----------


## petteri

> Sinänsä tuo AnsaldoBreda Driveless Metro ei ole yhtään huono referenssi, kun vertaa noihin muihin aiemmin mainittuihin. Joku sellainen kaupunki kuin Helsinki olisi hyvinkin voinut tulla juuri tämän firman huijaa... asiakkaaksi Siemensin sijaan.


En kyllä kehuisi tuotakaan systeemiä, AnsaldoBredan automatisoimaa Kööpenhaminan metroa on tälläkin foorumilla käytetty esimerkkinä automaatin hitaista pysäkkiajoista. Esimerkiksi Siemensin Pariisin linja 14 on taas todella nopea ja viimeisen päälle viritetty, toki kallis myös.

Vaikka kyllähän nuo molemmat systeemit ovat vanhentumassa käsiin kun tulevaisuudessa raideliikennettä automatisoidaan korvaamalla kuljettajat paljon kevyemmillä osin robottiautopuolella kehitettävillä ratkaisuilla.

----------


## JE

> Totuus on tarua ihmeellisempi... En ollut tuommoisesta kuullutkaan. Kööpenhaminan metrojunat ovat myös AnsaldoBredalta, ja niitä on myyty useaan muuhunkin kaupunkiin. En ole kuullut suurista teknisistä ongelmista muuten, kuin että kunnianhimoisia vuorovälejä ei saatu Köpiksessä toimimaan automaattiajossa pitkään aikaan liikennöinnin alettua, mutta vika ei liennyt junassa sinänsä.


Metrovalmistajanahan Ansaldobreda on menestynyt vähintään kohtalaisesti, ja eteläisemmässä Euroopassa myös rautatie- ja raitiotiekaluston asiakkaat ovat olleet tyytyväisempiä. Ansaldo STS, jolla on Ansaldobredan kanssa yhteinen historia ja osittain samat omistajat, mutta joka nykyisin on täysin erillinen yhtiö, on rautateiden signaalitekniikkaan (metron automatisoinnit mukaan luettuna) erikoistunut toimija, jonka maine ja menestys on valtaosin ollut kaimayhtiötä selvästi parempaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Göteborgs Spårvägar näyttää vihdoin saaneen liikkeelle uuden raitiovaunusarjan kilpailutuksen.


Nyt myös Alstom kritisoi kilpailua, koska heidän vaunutarjonnastaan ei löydy Göteborgin ehdot täyttävää vaunua. Res och Trafikforumin uutinen ruotsiksi

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt myös Alstom kritisoi kilpailua, koska heidän vaunutarjonnastaan ei löydy Göteborgin ehdot täyttävää vaunua. Res och Trafikforumin uutinen ruotsiksi


Onpa hauska uutinen! Minustakin HSL:n bussiliikenteen kilpailutuspaketit ovat tosi kurjia, koska Stadin Ratikat ei voi osallistua niihin museoraitiovaunuilla  :Smile: 

Göteborg vaatii ruostumattomasta teräksestä tehtyjä vaunuja. Jos Alstom haluaa osallistua kilpailuun, mikään ei estä eikä kukaan kiellä sitä valmistamasta raitiovaunuja tästä aineesta. Ei kenelläkään ole teräsmonopolia. Turhaan itkevät, kun asiakkaalle ei kelpaa se valmis konsepti, jota myyjä suvaitsee valmistaa.

Eri asia on sitten, että Alstomin valmiit Citadikset eivät muutenkaan sopisi Göteborgiin, joten molemmille osapuolille on helpompaa, ettei Alstom aio ryhtyä muokkaamaan tuotettaan asiakkaan toiveen mukaisiksi.

Sanalla sanoen: onpas ylimielinen valmistaja!

----------


## hmikko

> Sanalla sanoen: onpas ylimielinen valmistaja!


Semmoisia ne fransmannit ovat. Luulivat tännekin noin vaan myyvänsä jonkun satunnaisen härvelin ydinvoimalana.

----------


## ess

> Eri asia on sitten, että Alstomin valmiit Citadikset eivät muutenkaan sopisi Göteborgiin, joten molemmille osapuolille on helpompaa, ettei Alstom aio ryhtyä muokkaamaan tuotettaan asiakkaan toiveen mukaisiksi.
> 
> Sanalla sanoen: onpas ylimielinen valmistaja!


Todennäköisesti kyse on siitä että Alstomin näkökulmasta tarjouskilpailu on laadittu siten että se tosiasiallisesti suosii jotakin toista valmistajaa. Helsingissähän Skoda syytti tilaajaa Transtechin suosimisesta vastaavassa tilanteessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Todennäköisesti kyse on siitä että Alstomin näkökulmasta tarjouskilpailu on laadittu siten että se tosiasiallisesti suosii jotakin toista valmistajaa. Helsingissähän Skoda syytti tilaajaa Transtechin suosimisesta vastaavassa tilanteessa.


Jos pyytää tarjouksia omenamehusta, niin silloin varmaankin päärynämehun kauppias voi syyttää tarjouskilpailua syrjiväksi?

Mutta oikeasti, mihin vedetään tällaisissa tapauksissa raja? Voin hyvin kuvitella, että Göteborgissa viimeisestä hankinnasta saadut huonot kokemukset halutaan välttää. Eli luultavasti ei haluta ostaa moninivelvaunuja, ja halutaan ruostumatonta terästä. Nämä kaksi vaatimusta sopivat lisäksi toisiinsa. Ruostumattoman teräksen väsymislujuus on huono, mutta väsymislujuutta tarvitaan nimenomaan moninivelvaunuissa.

Kun Sirioiden ongelmana oli muistaakseni ruostuminen ja lujuus- ja pyöränkulumisongelmat, näiden välttämiseksi on ymmärrettävää, jos hankinta halutaan rajata siten, että samoja vaikeuksia ei tule. Ei tällaista rajausta voi väittää tehdyn vain siksi, ettei joku voi tarjota. Eli näitä rajauksia pitää arvioida nimenomaan sen kannalta, onko niille perusteluita. Jos ei ole, silloin on kyse tai voi olla kyse tarkoituksesta rajata joku pois tai asettaa joku muita parempaan asemaan sillä, että vain juuri haluttu toimittaja on ylivoimainen muihin nähden.

Mutta vaikeata on mennä osoittamaan näitä asioita todeksi tai vääräksi.

Antero

----------


## Lassiivi

Eikä välttämättä jää viimeiseksi ruikuttajaksi rannalle tuo Alstom, varmaan tämän kaltaisia reaktioita on odotettavissa lisääkin. Mutta tärkeintähän olisi nyt saada uusien vaunujen hankinta oikeasti liikkeelle.

Sitten paikallistason havaintoja kaupungista. Ainakin viime viikolla on ollut paljon pulaa vaunuista, ja ongelman aiheuttaja ei tällä kertaa ole pelkästään varikoilla makaavat rikkinäiset Siriot. Vanhat vaunut ovat tehneet tepposia ja varaosien saatavuus on näin iäkkään kaluston kyseessä ollessa hankalaa. Sen takia raitioteillä on viime viikon aikana näkynyt tutun M28+M29 -kombinaation sijaan näkynyt pelkästään yksittäisiä M28- tai M29-vaunuja. Tätä on myös tapahtunut oikeasti kuormitetuilla linjoilla, itse olen havainnut pelkästään yhdellä vaunulla hoidetun vuoron esimerkiksi linjalla 11 Saltholmeniin päin, linjalla 5 Länsmansgårdenin suuntaan ja linjalla 3 Marklandsgatanin suuntaan. Varmasti rokottaa kaikkia linjoja, mutta nämä on ainakin henkilökohtaisesti tullut havaittua.

Sinänsähän Göteborgissa ei ole harvinaista nähdä yksittäistä M28-/M29-vaunua linjalla. Linja 13 on jo viime vuodesta alkaen hoidettu vaunupulan vuoksi yksittäisillä vaunuilla, ja myös linjalla 10 näkee normaaliliikenteessä erittäin usein pelkkiä yksittäisvaunuja. 

GP: Reservdelsbrist hinder i spårvagnstrafiken

----------


## marX

> Jos pyytää tarjouksia omenamehusta, niin silloin varmaankin päärynämehun kauppias voi syyttää tarjouskilpailua syrjiväksi?
> 
> Mutta oikeasti, mihin vedetään tällaisissa tapauksissa raja? Voin hyvin kuvitella, että Göteborgissa viimeisestä hankinnasta saadut huonot kokemukset halutaan välttää. Eli luultavasti ei haluta ostaa moninivelvaunuja, ja halutaan ruostumatonta terästä. Nämä kaksi vaatimusta sopivat lisäksi toisiinsa. Ruostumattoman teräksen väsymislujuus on huono, mutta väsymislujuutta tarvitaan nimenomaan moninivelvaunuissa.


Tässähän on yksi kilpailutusten haasteista. Ei saa tilata spesifioidusti omenamehua, ellei pysty todistettavasti osoittamaan tarvitsevansa juuri omenamehua. Päärynämehukauppiaan mielestä mikä tahansa mehu kelpaa ja sitten käydäänkin oikeudessa kokeilemassa, että oliko sen nyt sitten pakko olla omenaa vai ei... Kyllä EU on hieno juttu!  :Wink:

----------


## SD202

> Tässähän on yksi kilpailutusten haasteista. Ei saa tilata spesifioidusti omenamehua, ellei pysty todistettavasti osoittamaan tarvitsevansa juuri omenamehua. Päärynämehukauppiaan mielestä mikä tahansa mehu kelpaa ja sitten käydäänkin oikeudessa kokeilemassa, että oliko sen nyt sitten pakko olla omenaa vai ei... Kyllä EU on hieno juttu!


Ja kuin sattuman lakeja uhmaten isoimmissa EU -maissa kilpailutusten voitot menevät kotimaisille kalustovalmistajille. Eikös Alstom ole viime aikoina menestynyt SNCF:n järjestämissä kilpailutuksissa vai miksi pipoa kiristää?  :Very Happy: 

Uusimmassa Auto, Tekniikka ja Kuljetus -lehdessä taisi olla pakinointia tästä samasta aiheesta. Olisiko ollut Ranskan ja Saksan armeijoiden taannoisista kuorma-autohankinnoista kyse...? Saksan armeija päätyi saksalaiseen kalustonvalmistajaan ja Ranskan armeija ranskalaiseen kalustovalmistajaan. ...Puhdasta sattumaa. Taatusti.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä EU on hieno juttu!


Ei tämä ole EU:n vika. Ennen vanhaan samaa asia hoidettiin kauppapoliittisella painostuksella: Jos ette osta meiltä tuotteita X, me emme osta teiltä tuotteita Y tai panemme niille sellaisen tullimaksun, ettei mene Y:t kaupaksi.

Itsekin kauppaa käyneenä pidän hankintalakeja parempana asiana kuin villiä hankintaa, joka perustuu lahjontaan ja lobbaamiseen. Kaikissa hyvissä asioissa on myös huonot puolensa, se on vain hyäksyttävä. Mutta vähinten huonoista puolista on haittaa, kun opettelee tekemään asiat oikein.

Ja kaikkia sääntöjä voi tietenkin aina kiertää. Sotakalustohankinnoissa on helppo perustella kotimainen hankinta sotastrategialla ja kriisivarmuudella. En tunne sotakalustohankintoja, että onko tämä laillinen hankinnan valintaperuste. Mutta ainakin se on ihan järkeenkäypä.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Ja kaikkia sääntöjä voi tietenkin aina kiertää. Sotakalustohankinnoissa on helppo perustella kotimainen hankinta sotastrategialla ja kriisivarmuudella. En tunne sotakalustohankintoja, että onko tämä laillinen hankinnan valintaperuste. Mutta ainakin se on ihan järkeenkäypä.
> 
> Antero


Tässä tämä ristiriita onkin, kun tietyn suuruiset hankinnat pitäisi aina kilpailuttaa, mikäli noudatetaan EUn hankintadirektiiviä:
http://www.eurooppatiedotus.fi/publi...I#.U1XgtTeKDIU
...Mutta se on nähty vuosien varrella, että hankintadirektiivin tulkintoja on varmaan yhtä paljon kuin jäsenvaltioitakin.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Göteborgissa raitiovaunu ja bussi ovat kolaroineet tänään 13.3.2015. Alla linkkejä:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/raitiovaunu_ja...aantui/7867253
http://www.expressen.se/gt/flera-ska...parvagnskrock/
http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/...sparvagnskrock

----------


## vristo

Terveisiä Göteborgista, jossa tuli oltua kahteen otteeseen tänä kesänä. Varsinainen syy vierailuun oli Bruce Springsteenin ja The E Street Bandin konsertit, mutta tuli toki bongattua ja matkustettua ratikoilla, busseilla ja vesibusseilla. 

Ratikkakalusto oli tavanomaista: jonkinverran M32-Sirioita, jonkinverran M28/29-junia ja erittäin runsaasti M31-niveliä. 

Allaolevassa kuvassa ehkäpä erikoisin bongaukseni: M28-juna, jossa vanhempi, mutta modernisoitu vaunu edessä. Yleensähän noi junat muodostetaan niin, että edessä on M29- ja takana M28-sarjan vaunu.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t1wkj0ddkw...04-30.png?dl=0

----------


## Rattivaunu

> M28-juna, jossa vanhempi, mutta modernisoitu vaunu edessä. Yleensähän noi junat muodostetaan niin, että edessä on M29- ja takana M28-sarjan vaunu.


Itse asiassa nk. PLC-vaunut sarjasta M28 sijoitetaan liikenteeseen samanarvoisesti kuin M29-vaunut. PLC-vaunuilla tarkoitan modernisoituja M28:ja, joissa keski- ja takaovet on uusittu, samoin sisävalaistus, kuten myös erilaista tekniikkaa. Jossakin tässä tarkoitetussa vaunussa (saattoi olla vaunu 715) on kuitenkin edelleen vanhanaikaiset käsikäyttöiset keskiovet ja takaovi.

Siis: Modernisoimattomat M28:t kulkevat pääsääntöisesti vain "junien" taaempana vaununa. Modernisoidut M28:t ja kaikki M29:t kulkevat hyvin yleisesti etummaisena vaununa ja tietenkin yksivaunuisten "junien" ainoana vaununa. Poikkeuksia toki esiintyy aina jossain määrin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse asiassa nk. PLC-vaunut sarjasta M28 sijoitetaan liikenteeseen samanarvoisesti kuin M29-vaunut. PLC-vaunuilla tarkoitan modernisoituja M28:ja, joissa keski- ja takaovet on uusittu, samoin sisävalaistus, kuten myös erilaista tekniikkaa. Jossakin tässä tarkoitetussa vaunussa (saattoi olla vaunu 715) on kuitenkin edelleen vanhanaikaiset käsikäyttöiset keskiovet ja takaovi.
> 
> Siis: Modernisoimattomat M28:t (versio PLC) kulkevat pääsääntöisesti vain "junien" taaempana vaununa. Modernisoidut M28:t ja kaikki M29:t kulkevat hyvin yleisesti etummaisena vaununa ja tietenkin yksivaunuisten "junien" ainoana vaununa. Poikkeuksia toki esiintyy aina jossain määrin.


Eilinen selostukseni kaipaa pientä tarkentamista. Modenrnisoidut M28:t voitaneen kytkeä vain keskenään yhteen (sellainen kokoonpano näkyy vristonkin kuvalinkissä, samoin sellaisia näkyy joissakin viimekeväisissä kuvissani) tai sitten laittaa kulkemaan yksin (niitä näkyi viime keväänä useissa linjan 13 vuoroissa). Muilta osin aiempi selostukseni lienee jokseenkin paikkansa pitävä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:45 ----------

PLC-vaunut ovat siis moderni*soituja* M28-sarjan vaunuja.

----------


## vristo

> PLC-vaunut ovat siis moderni*soituja* M28-sarjan vaunuja.


Joita näyttää todellakin olevan kuvani ratikkajunassa kaksi kappaletta. 

Onko sinulla tarkempaa tietoa, nimimerkki "Rattivaunu", kuinka laajamittaisesta modernisoinnista on kyse M28-sarjan kohdalla? Kyseessähän on kuitenkin jo jossain määrin iäkäs vaunusarja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joita näyttää todellakin olevan kuvani ratikkajunassa kaksi kappaletta. 
> 
> Onko sinulla tarkempaa tietoa, nimimerkki "Rattivaunu", kuinka laajamittaisesta modernisoinnista on kyse M28-sarjan kohdalla? Kyseessähän on kuitenkin jo jossain määrin iäkäs vaunusarja.


Tehonsäätö lienee tärkein uudistus, toisaalta matkustajat huomaavat helpoimmin ovi- ja valaistusuudistukset. Vaunussa 715 tosin on vanhat ovet ja hehkulamppuvalaistus. M29:ien tavoin PLC-vaunuissa on lipunmyyntiautomaatti. Tämän seikkaperäisempää selostusta en tähän tältä erää kykene tarjoamaan.

Ja niitä PLC-vaunuja on enimmillään ollut 10 kpl (voivat olla suurin osa tai jopa kaikki 10 edelleen jäljellä). 715:n lisäksi sellaisia olivat 729, 730, 738, 745, 747, 749, 754 ja 763.

----------


## 339-DF

Göteborgista kuuluu ikäviä. Siellä kivitetään raitiovaunuja ja busseja jopa ihmispään kokoisilla kivillä, joita lingotaan taikka tiputetaan ylikulkusilloilta. Viimeksi näin on käynyt maanantaina Bergsjössä, jonka liikenne jouduttiin tilapäisesti katkaisemaan. Tästä on Suomessa kertonut toistaiseksi vain MV-lehti: http://mvlehti.net/2017/01/24/gotebo...tyksien-takia/ , jonka mukaan asialla ovat maahanmuuttajanuoret. Göteborgsposten kertoo asiasta tässä: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/g%C3%B6tebo...afik-1.4129075

Kun etsin maanantain tapahtumista tietoa suoraan ruotsalaisista lähteistä, löytyi samalla joukko linkkejä, joiden mukaan tuo ei suinkaan ole ensimmäinen kerta. Esimerkiksi Aftonbladet kertoo vastaavasta heinäkuulta, ja syyskuussa alueen palvelulinja (flexlinje) on lakkautettu saman ongelman vuoksi kokonaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Niin, "MV-lehti" ei kuitenkaan ole mikään uutislähde, vaan enemmänkin juorufoorumi. GP:n mukaan poliisilla ei ole epäiltyä tiedossa, joten asiaa ei voi vielä yhdistää erityisesti juuri maahanmuuttajiin muuten kuin uskomalla juoruihin. Nuorisolauma on nuorisolauma, oli sitten paikallisia ensimmäisessä polvessa tai kymmenennessä, ja kiviä ne nuoret ovat heitelleet aina, muistan sen omastakin nuoruudesta. Ei Göteborgissa kuitenkaan ole uutisoitu, kun helsinkiläisnuoret kivittävät busseja tai harrastaa muuta ilkivaltaa. Siksi ei liene ihme, että suomalaismedia on toistaiseksi jättänyt jutut sikseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, "MV-lehti" ei kuitenkaan ole mikään uutislähde, vaan enemmänkin juorufoorumi. GP:n mukaan poliisilla ei ole epäiltyä tiedossa, joten asiaa ei voi vielä yhdistää erityisesti juuri maahanmuuttajiin muuten kuin uskomalla juoruihin. Nuorisolauma on nuorisolauma, oli sitten paikallisia ensimmäisessä polvessa tai kymmenennessä, ja kiviä ne nuoret ovat heitelleet aina, muistan sen omastakin nuoruudesta. Ei Göteborgissa kuitenkaan ole uutisoitu, kun helsinkiläisnuoret kivittävät busseja tai harrastaa muuta ilkivaltaa. Siksi ei liene ihme, että suomalaismedia on toistaiseksi jättänyt jutut sikseen.


Missasit nyt vähän pointin. Meillä ei onneksi ole Helsingissä yhtään sellaista lähiötä, jossa nuoriso huvittelisi jatkuvasti heittelemällä ihmispään kokoisia kiviä bussien ikkunoista läpi, siinä määrin että liikenne katkaistaan useamman kerran vuodessa ja palvelulinja lakkautetaan. Göteborgissa on. Minusta se on aikamoinen ongelma kuljettajien työsuojelun ja matkustajien turvallisuuden kannalta.

Unohda se MV-lehti jos se saa näkemään punaista, ei se tässä ollut keskeistä. Tai itseasiassa oli siinä mielessä, että mä luulin tuota yksittäistapaukseksi ja tahdoin etsiä netistä muitakin lähteitä ennen kuin kirjoitin asiasta. Löytyi sitten samalla se, että ilmiö on toistuva. Jos tuosta olisi ollut uutinen vaikka Iltalehdessä, olisin postannut sen tänne yksittäistapauksena enkä olisi googlaillut.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Missasit nyt vähän pointin.


En keskittynyt "pointtiin", vaan surkeaan lähteeseen ja olettamukseen huhupuheen perusteella.
Ei Tukholmassakaan ole ratikkaliikenne seis, vaikka täällä on muistaakseni väestöön nähden enemmän maahanmuuttajia kuin Göteborgissa. Ja täällä saa muutkin liikennemuodot olla rauhassa, paitsi sotkemisilta.

En muista nuoruudestani, oliko kivet koskaan pään kokoisia, jäämöykyt kyllä olivat. Ja näitä ei tapahtunut pelkästään missä tahansa lähiölähiössä, vaan myös hyvätuloisten omakoti-/rivarilähiössä. Helsinkiläisessä lähiössä ensimmäiset reilut 20 vuotta asuneena ja paljon lähiöissä ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua pyörineenä, näin kyllä, mitä kaikkea kolttosia nuoret tekivät etenkin tylsänä ja kurjana lama-aikana. Meininki on varmaan sieltä ajoilta rauhoittunut, ja silloin konstitkin puuttua asiaan olivat eri kuin nykyään (silloin reagoi yhteisö, koulut ja vanhemmat, nykyään odotellaan - toisinaan ihan turhaan - että virkavalta puuttuisi asiaan).




> Minusta se on aikamoinen ongelma kuljettajien työsuojelun ja matkustajien turvallisuuden kannalta.


Onhan se pahaksi päässyt, kun se menee näin pitkälle, että se ei enää ole pelkkää ilkivaltaa, vaan alkaa mennä lähelle väkivaltaa, terrorismia suorastaan. Ja että kunnioitus yhteistä omaisuutta ja yleistä hyötyä kohtaan on niin pientä. Helsingin busseissa (ainakin lähiölinjoilla) oli yhteen aikaan ongelmana hätäuloskäynti-ikkunoiden vasarat, niiden varastamiset ja - kyllä - myös niiden satunnainen käyttö. Toinen onglema, joka tietääkseni jatkuu vielä nykyäänkin, on ollut tavaran heittely ja ilmakiväärillä ammuskelu moottori- ja moottoriliikenneteitä ylittäviltä silloilta. Nekin näyttäytyvät Suomessa vain parin lauseen uutisina paikallislehdissä, vaikka siinä todella vaarannetaan henkiä.

----------


## Eppu

> Unohda se MV-lehti jos se saa näkemään punaista, ei se tässä ollut keskeistä. Tai itseasiassa oli siinä mielessä, että mä luulin tuota yksittäistapaukseksi ja tahdoin etsiä netistä muitakin lähteitä ennen kuin kirjoitin asiasta. Löytyi sitten samalla se, että ilmiö on toistuva. Jos tuosta olisi ollut uutinen vaikka Iltalehdessä, olisin postannut sen tänne yksittäistapauksena enkä olisi googlaillut.


MV-lehti on uutislähde siinä missä muutkin. Tai oikeastaan paljonkin parempi sellainen kuin säälittävä valtamediamme. Tosin ainoa asia mikä ko. julkaisussa häiritsee on sen liiallinen asenteellisuus. Mutta en jatka enempää koska offtopic...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> MV-lehti on uutislähde siinä missä muutkin.


Tietääkseni MV:llä ei ole toimittajia. Se ei ole uutis- vaan juorulähde, ja se näkyy yleensä myös juttujen paikkansapitämättömyydessä.

----------


## Compact

> Tietääkseni MV:llä ei ole toimittajia. Se ei ole uutis- vaan juorulähde, ja se näkyy yleensä myös juttujen paikkansapitämättömyydessä.


Ei kai lehdellä tarvitse olla toimittajia. Onko muka "Metro"-lehdellä. Sehän toistaa vain yhden suuren Päivälehden toimittamia juttuja ja "juttuja".

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ei kai lehdellä tarvitse olla toimittajia. Onko muka "Metro"-lehdellä. Sehän toistaa vain yhden suuren Päivälehden toimittamia juttuja ja "juttuja".


Kyllä laki vaatii, että lehdellä pitää olla vastaava päätoimittaja, jolla viime kädessä on oikeus yksin päättää, mitä lehteen tulee, mutta joka toisaalta tarvittaessa oikeuden edessä vastaa lehden sisällöstä.

----------


## 339-DF

Göteborgissa ongelmat jatkuvat. Skövden kaupunginosaan kulkevia busseja on ammuttu siinä määrin usein ilmakivääreillä, että liikenne alueelle on kokonaan keskeytetty: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/vas...ik-in-trafiken Liikennettä on kuitenkin tarkoitus jatkaa maanantaina. Saa nähdä miten käy.

Eilen pahoinpideltiin myös raitiovaununkuljettaja Angeredissa: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/spa...ad-i-goteborg/

Kunpa Alexander Stubb nyt twiittaisi!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Göteborgissa ongelmat jatkuvat. Skövden kaupunginosaan kulkevia busseja on ammuttu siinä määrin usein ilmakivääreillä, että liikenne alueelle on kokonaan keskeytetty: http://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/vas...ik-in-trafiken Liikennettä on kuitenkin tarkoitus jatkaa maanantaina. Saa nähdä miten käy.


Tarkoitetaankohan tuossa kuitenkin Skövde-nimisen kunnan sisäistä liikennettä esimerkiksi Rydin suuntaan. Jos näin on, niin ketjun nimeä ajatellen yhteistä on vain liikenteen tilaaja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitetaankohan tuossa kuitenkin Skövde-nimisen kunnan sisäistä liikennettä esimerkiksi Rydin suuntaan. Jos näin on, niin ketjun nimeä ajatellen yhteistä on vain liikenteen tilaaja.


Ilmankos nuo uutisessa mainitut linjanumerot tuntuivat niin oudoilta  tottahan 6 ja 10 ovat numeroita, jotka varataan ratikoille eikä busseille. Ruotsin kuntakartta vaan on meikäläiseen verrattuna niin kovin sirpaleinen. No, kunhan meillä sotesoppa joskus valmistuu, niin sittenhän meilläkin maakunta kantaa suurimmat kuluerät, jolloin kuntien yhdistely varmaan loppuu.

Ovatko Västtrafikin raitiotiet kokonaan Göteborgs kommun -nimisen yksikön sisällä, siis maantieteellisesti? Esimerkiksi tuo kuljettajan pahoinpitely tapahtui Angeredissa, joka on ennen ollut oma kuntansa mutta on nyt osa Gööteporia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ovatko Västtrafikin raitiotiet kokonaan Göteborgs kommun -nimisen yksikön sisällä, siis maantieteellisesti? Esimerkiksi tuo kuljettajan pahoinpitely tapahtui Angeredissa, joka on ennen ollut oma kuntansa mutta on nyt osa Gööteporia.


Mölndal on edelleen oma kuntansa Göteborgin naapurissa, ja sinnehän on raitioyhteys.

Angered oli oma kuntansa 1967 saakka. Raitioyhteys sinne saatiin seuraavalla vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## 339-DF

Göteborgin kivienheittelyongelmaan on etsitty nyt ratkaisua poistamalla kiviä: http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel...rtikel=6739172 Uutinen kertoo, että poistamalla ratasepeli loppui myös kivien heittely.

----------


## Melamies

> Uutinen kertoo, että poistamalla ratasepeli loppui myös kivien heittely.


Naurettavaa, kyllä kiviä maailmassa riittää.  Ilkivalta ja suoranainen terrori vähenee valitettavasti vain pistämällä sen tekijät poseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Minunkin eka ajatukseni oli, että niinkö asia hoidetaan, että poistetaan kivet ja kohta varmaan ikkunatkin, kun oikeasti pitäisi poistaa ne kivittäjät. Mutta kun tuota tarkemmin miettii, niin onhan se niinkin, että jos näiden kivittäjien älykkyys, luovuus ja viitseliäisyys ei tämän pidemmälle riitä, niin helppo ratkaisuhan se kivien korvaaminen muulla materiaalilla on.

----------


## Samppa

> Minunkin eka ajatukseni oli, että niinkö asia hoidetaan, että poistetaan kivet ja kohta varmaan ikkunatkin, kun oikeasti pitäisi poistaa ne kivittäjät. Mutta kun tuota tarkemmin miettii, niin onhan se niinkin, että jos näiden kivittäjien älykkyys, luovuus ja viitseliäisyys ei tämän pidemmälle riitä, niin helppo ratkaisuhan se kivien korvaaminen muulla materiaalilla on.


Tästä kommentista olen tasan samaa mieltä :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Göteborgin uusia M33-ratikoita:

http://www.vasttrafik.se/#!/om-vastt...sparvagnar-ut/

----------


## laurira

Göteborg ostaa 45 metrisiä raitiovaunuja M34

"Därför har Västtrafik beställt 40 nya längre spårvagnar av tåg- och spårvagnstillverkaren Alstom. Den kallas M34 och är en förlängd version av de vagnar som just nu håller på att levereras till Göteborg."

https://www.vasttrafik.se/om-vasttra...re-sparvagnar/

----------


## 8.6

Hyvä, että tilataan yksisuuntavaunuja. Niissä on enemmän istumapaikkoja suhteessa pituuteen ja/tai enemmän ovia käytössä/pysäkki, mikä nopeuttaa pysäkkiaikoja (kuvasta päätellen ensimmäinen vaihtoehto).

----------


## laurira

> Hyvä, että tilataan yksisuuntavaunuja. Niissä on enemmän istumapaikkoja suhteessa pituuteen ja/tai enemmän ovia käytössä/pysäkki, mikä nopeuttaa pysäkkiaikoja (kuvasta päätellen ensimmäinen vaihtoehto).


ei tuossa uutisessa puhuttu mitään yksisuuntaisuudesta, vain että M34 on sama pidennettynä kuin M33 jossa on sekä yksisuunta että kaksisuunta vaunuja.

----------


## Hape

Laurira, sivun oikeanpuoleisessa palstassahan lukee että 'Alla vagnar kommer vara enlekriktade', eli suomeksi 'kaikki vaunut tulevat olemaan yksisuuntaisia'

----------


## laurira

> Laurira, sivun oikeanpuoleisessa palstassahan lukee että 'Alla vagnar kommer vara enlekriktade', eli suomeksi 'kaikki vaunut tulevat olemaan yksisuuntaisia'


no kappas niin olikin, nyt varmaan silmukkamiehet näkevät unta vanhan paluusta ;-)

----------


## laurira

M28 pois liikenteestä

"Ledningen för Göteborgs Spårvägar beslöt 28 oktober att med omedelbar verkan ta samtliga 48 spårvagnar av den äldsta typen, M28, ur trafik. Inspektioner visade rostangrepp och utmattningsskador i vitala delar."

https://jarnvagar.nu/m28-bradstortat-ur-trafik/

----------


## 8.6

Kuulostaa vähän ylireagoinnilta. Esim. 20 hyväkuntoisinta vaunua olisi voitu säästää ensi kesään asti; tuskin niistä välitöntä vaaraa olisi ollut. Poistopäätöksestä on merkittävää haittaa matkustajille pahan kalustopulan muodossa.

----------


## laurira

> Kuulostaa vähän ylireagoinnilta. Esim. 20 hyväkuntoisinta vaunua olisi voitu säästää ensi kesään asti; tuskin niistä välitöntä vaaraa olisi ollut. Poistopäätöksestä on merkittävää haittaa matkustajille pahan kalustopulan muodossa.


västtrafik ilmoitus asiasta https://www.vasttrafik.se/om-vasttra...agnar-dras-in/

----------

